# Rear Window shattered when defroster used



## Jondster (Dec 28, 2004)

Last night I came out to my '04 GTO and started it up to get it warm as temperature had dropped from 40 deg F into the high 20's - low 30's. Since the rear window had some icy mist on it, I turned on the rear window defogger. Later, after driving off and the window was clear, I shut off the defogger. Seconds later I heard a VERY LOUD "pop", similar to back-fire but louder (because it was inside the car). As it turns out, and looking in the RV mirror, I see the rear window is completely spider-webbed. Moments later, all the glass just fell into the car into the back seat.

Obviously I'm bummed. Anyone else heard of this happening ?


----------



## Whiteshadow (Sep 28, 2004)

Whoa that must've been a bit frightening! 

I've never heard of that happening! I know this may sound silly, but is there any possibility that someone may have been shooting a bb-gun at your car or something of the like? A bb hitting the window could sound the same, though I don't know if one little bb is going to grenade a window or not? :confused


----------



## Vader953 (Nov 21, 2004)

Shadow, funny you mentioned that possibility. I was a really good kid for the most part, be we did shoot bb guns at car windows going down the road more than once.


----------



## Jondster (Dec 28, 2004)

Yeah, I've hit a car window with a pellet gun before, and I recall 2 things:

1 - The impact sound is usually at best a loud "pop" 
2 - The "spider-web" effect of the tempered saftey glass breaking will emanate from the point of impact of the projectile.

In this case, I probably mis-stated the noise made, It wasn't a "VERY LOUD pop, It was BANG that almost had my wife wetting her pants. At first I thought it was a backfire that could have blown off the intake hose from the air filter box.

Before the glass collasped into the back seat, I took a good look and saw no specific point of origin of the spiderwebbing, which would be evident from a BB or pellet impact.


----------



## Jondster (Dec 28, 2004)

Hey Vader ... nice taste. Yours is the same as mine (except you have a back window  )


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

happened to my friends dad in florida a few years back with his taurus. not sure of the details, and i cant ask him since he died two weeks ago in his new C6. but yes i heard of it happening.


----------



## EdwardC (Oct 8, 2004)

Must have been an electrical surge within the defroster element. Glass will shatter (sometimes explosively) when subjected to sudden heating.


----------



## lisatw151 (Sep 8, 2004)

This happened in my mom's car a couple of years ago but it was the front windshield. It already had a very small chip from a rock. During an ice storm the windshield froze over and when hubby turned the defroster on high to melt it, it shattered....


----------



## Baron Samedi (Oct 22, 2004)

Mid-eighties BMW 3 series had this problem all the time. I forget the exact reason, but it was either the original factory glass was too thin, too thick or not mounted in the seal properly. When the glass expanded upon heating, KABOOM. Every morning in the winter, we had at least one waiting in the service drive with plastic over where the rear glass used to be.

Be interesting to see how your dealer/warranty reacts to this. Keep us appraised.


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

My bet is there was a hairline crack or glass placement was in slight bind.

Had a V8 vega street/stock and has so much torque that the hatcback came open and shattered the glass at launch.

Had a 4'x4' glass table top that had a knick in it. Put a couple hot pizzas in the box on top of the table and it shattered. It was about 3/4" thick


----------



## Baron Samedi (Oct 22, 2004)

*Jondster*

How did the dealer react? Will they cover it under warranty or did they refer you to your insurance company?


----------



## Jondster (Dec 28, 2004)

I just got the car back. They treated it as a defect and replaced it at no charge, no hassle. They took my explanation as gospel. I even got a free loaner for the 2 days required (a new, loaded G6 - kind of a nice ride I might add ).

The dealership (Grand Pontiac / Olds in Grandville, Michigan) gets my complete kudos on this episode.


----------



## Baron Samedi (Oct 22, 2004)

Jondster said:


> I just got the car back. They treated it as a defect and replaced it at no charge, no hassle. They took my explanation as gospel. I even got a free loaner for the 2 days required (a new, loaded G6 - kind of a nice ride I might add ).
> 
> The dealership (Grand Pontiac / Olds in Grandville, Michigan) gets my complete kudos on this episode.


That's great to hear especially considering the potential of considering the breakage the result of an outside influence rather that a defect in material or workmanship. Grand Pontiac/Olds seems a dealer with the right attitude.


----------



## MIC1008 (Oct 25, 2004)

i work at an audi dealer and we have had that happen to a couple of A4 wagons ( mine included ). with ours the defroster was grounding out and superheating the glass. when it cooled the glass shattered. mine was funny because my rear window was tinted so it all stayed in place. you could see the point where the crack started. they covered it under warranty and retinted by window.


----------



## Baron Samedi (Oct 22, 2004)

MIC1008 said:


> i work at an audi dealer and we have had that happen to a couple of A4 wagons ( mine included ). with ours the defroster was grounding out and superheating the glass. when it cooled the glass shattered. mine was funny because my rear window was tinted so it all stayed in place. you could see the point where the crack started. they covered it under warranty and retinted by window.


Off topic, I work at an Audi dealer also. Where are you located?


----------



## MIC1008 (Oct 25, 2004)

illinois--chicago area. where are you at?


----------



## Baron Samedi (Oct 22, 2004)

Don Rosen Imports, outside Philadelphia. My son lives in Mokena about 45 min. SE of downtown Chicago.


----------



## MIC1008 (Oct 25, 2004)

i'm in naperville


----------

